# ID a Schwinn/BF Goodrich‏



## Lorj (May 8, 2015)

Hi,
I've had an old Schwinn for years.  The guy before me use to ride it down Mt. Tamalpias near San Francisco.  They called themselves "Stompers" before mountain bikes.  I can't ride a bike anymore and a guy wanted to trade work for it.  I am trying to identify it and figure out its value.  It's not perfect.  I think it is 1952 or older.
BF Goodrich by Schwinn
Serial # on frame under pedals 
B86146
26" wheels
Seat a D-600 Mesinger

Any advice or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Djshakes (May 8, 2015)

It's a postwar DX.  I would value it between $200-300


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2015)

A 1947 dx


----------



## island schwinn (May 8, 2015)

I sold one just like that,right down to the seat,morrow hub,and brake clamp to a guy from Marin about 8 years ago.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 9, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> I sold one just like that,right down to the seat,morrow hub,and brake clamp to a guy from Marin about 8 years ago.




"Daddy!"


----------



## REC (May 9, 2015)

Sent you a PM, added the bike to the spreadsheet. Nice one. Good luck with your deal!
REC


----------



## bobcycles (May 9, 2015)

*A friend of mine in your area ......San Anselmo, specializes in those Mount Tam bombers.  He's a big fan of the DX bike
and would probably be interested in your bike if you are looking to find a home for it.   His email is lowkeymotors@yahoo.com Jerry Heindenreich.....tell him bob sencha!*


----------



## Lorj (May 10, 2015)

Sorry. Not him. I've had it over 20 years.


----------



## Lorj (May 10, 2015)

Thank you.  I will contact him.


----------



## Lorj (May 10, 2015)

Son?


----------

